# UOP MECHA CAR SHOW ∙



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

The *MECHA* at the *University Of The Pacific collage in Stockton *will be having it's car show again this year on the UOP campus *Saturday May 5th*. Show will be at Mendocino and Pershing ave. near the new baseball field entrance. Show hours for entrants are 5am-9am and 10am-4pm for the general public. *Registration fee's *are as follows: *cars/trucks $15 pre-reg and $25 day of the show*. *Bikes are $10 pre-reg and $15 day of show*. They also want to have a car hop but want to wait and see what type of responce they get for it.
Were trying to put togther a flier as soon as we do it will be posted up here. Also lets remember what this show is for! Its for the MECHA to raise money for their organization and help out other younger Latinos in the community by showing them that college is possible for them. A portion of this money also goes to a general fund that helps with scholorships for Latinos in our community. So lets make this show a good one. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Sound cool....


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

is BROWN PERSUASION still around. the OCHOA BROS.them is some cool ass dudes.my dad had a mini truck club back in the days and we used to kick it w the OCHOAs


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 25 2007, 07:54 PM~7087807
> *is BROWN PERSUASION still around. the OCHOA BROS.them is some cool ass dudes.my dad had a mini truck club back in the days and we used to kick it w the OCHOAs
> *


Ochoa Bros. still have there shop out here.I saw BP not too long ago but they dont come out to often.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

thanx man.....my dad was president of lasting impressions truck club back in the days.compared to nu trends we were the second biggest club up there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 22 2007, 05:34 PM~7057467
> *The MECHA at the University Of The Pacific collage in Stockton will be having it's car show again this year on the UOP campus Saturday May 5th. Show will be at Mendocino and Pershing ave. near the new baseball field entrance. Show hours for entrants are 5am-9am and 10am-4pm for the general public. Registration fee's are as follows: cars/trucks $15 pre-reg and $25 day of the show. Bikes are $10 pre-reg and $15 day of show. They also want to have a car hop but want to wait and see what type of responce they get for it.
> Were trying to put togther a flier as soon as we do it will be posted up here. Also lets remember what this show is for! Its for the MECHA to raise money for their organization and help out other younger Latinos in the community by showing them that college is possible for them. A portion of this money also goes to a general fund that helps with scholorships for Latinos in our community. So lets make this show a good one. Hope to see everyone there.
> *


good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ill be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7088493
> *thanx man.....my dad was president of lasting impressions truck club back in the days.compared to nu trends we were the second biggest club up there
> *


DAMN YOU GOING BACK TO HIGH SCHOOL WITH THOSE MINI TRUCK CLUBS. i REMEMBER THEM WELL :biggrin: GO TO THIS SHOW THEY WILL BE THERE (OCHOAS) AND THE REST OF THEIR CLUB. THEY JUST HAD THEIR 30TH ANNIVERSARY IN NOVEMBER THAT PARTY WAS OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

sounds like a plan !


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 !


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7101456
> *ill be there representing Sangre Latina!
> *


Bring the ice chest ! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST TALKED TO LIL EDDIE YESTERDAY, HE SAID HE'S BRINGING HIS 64 "EDDIE MY LOVE" TO THE SHOW...........  :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 29 2007, 05:49 PM~7121164
> *I JUST TALKED TO LIL EDDIE YESTERDAY, HE SAID HE'S BRINGING HIS 64 "EDDIE MY LOVE" TO THE SHOW...........   :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 25 2007, 11:55 PM~7088493
> *thanx man.....my dad was president of lasting impressions truck club back in the days.compared to nu trends we were the second biggest club up there
> *


OG SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 25 2007, 08:55 PM~7088493
> *thanx man.....my dad was president of lasting impressions truck club back in the days.compared to nu trends we were the second biggest club up there
> *


i remember them (LASTING IMPRESSIONS)


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jan 29 2007, 02:16 PM~7118761
> *Bring the ice chest !  :biggrin:
> *


you know it homie


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 29 2007, 05:49 PM~7121164
> *I JUST TALKED TO LIL EDDIE YESTERDAY, HE SAID HE'S BRINGING HIS 64 "EDDIE MY LOVE" TO THE SHOW...........   :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT for the MECHA


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
T
for the 209


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I am getting some more info on this show tomorrow and I will post it as soon as I can. :biggrin: Mecha had a meeting tonight and everything looks good and is falling into place :thumbsup: This should be a very good show this year.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7195214
> *I am getting some more info on this show tomorrow and I will post it as soon as I can. :biggrin: Mecha had a meeting tonight and everything looks good and is falling into place :thumbsup: This should be a very good show this year.
> *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Feb 9 2007, 06:40 AM~7217171
> *
> *


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7088493
> *thanx man.....my dad was president of lasting impressions truck club back in the days.compared to nu trends we were the second biggest club up there
> *


Is your Dad name George? I knew some people in that club back in the days, George, Robert and my friend Mike. This was in the late 80's.


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7088493
> *thanx man.....my dad was president of lasting impressions truck club back in the days.compared to nu trends we were the second biggest club up there
> *


Weekend Toys and Mazada's Finest were pretty big back then, also another group out of Modesto called Mini Creations.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

You know UntouchableS will be to rep. for Stocktone :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Feb 12 2007, 09:24 PM~7244612
> *You know UntouchableS will be to rep. for Stocktone :0
> *


 :0 Does this mean Oso gots a Computer now!! :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Ohh yeah now Ill be here all day just like you


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Feb 11 2007, 01:06 AM~7230429
> *Is your Dad name George?  I knew some people in that club back in the days,  George, Robert and my friend Mike.  This was in the late 80's.
> *


NO HOMIE MY DADS NAME IS RICH AND HIS BEST FRIEND WAS DAVID.THEY MOSTLY STARTED THAT SHIT.AND YAH IT WAS 87 88


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Feb 13 2007, 07:46 PM~7252807
> *NO HOMIE  MY DADS NAME IS RICH AND HIS BEST FRIEND WAS DAVID.THEY MOSTLY STARTED THAT SHIT.AND YAH IT WAS 87 88
> *


Did David used to drive a brown or gold Chevy S-10 and worked at auto shop on Pershing?


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Feb 15 2007, 01:30 AM~7266343
> *Did David used to drive a brown or gold Chevy S-10 and worked at auto shop on Pershing?
> *


Yes he did! I know homeboy " DIAMOND DAVE" I think he still has that truck :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here you go Frank! I did it real quick, but it's good enough for now


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NEWSTYLE BE THERE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 15 2007, 08:53 PM~7274392
> *Here you go Frank!  I did it real quick, but it's good enough for now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2007, 08:02 PM~7273295
> *Yes he did! I know homeboy " DIAMOND DAVE" I think he still has that truck :biggrin:
> *


He still has that truck? I remembered it last he had some I-rock wheels on it, back in the late 80's, cool guy.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 15 2007, 09:53 PM~7274392
> *Here you go Frank!  I did it real quick, but it's good enough for now
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That looks good Kutty, Thank You :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 15 2007, 08:53 PM~7274392
> *Here you go Frank!  I did it real quick, but it's good enough for now
> 
> 
> ...


where is the address to send or get a pre reg form


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Feb 13 2007, 06:30 PM~7251878
> *Ohh yeah now Ill be here all day just like you
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Feb 16 2007, 10:17 PM~7283113
> *where is the address to send or get a pre reg form
> *



PM 209Impala and when he gets it, I'll add it to the flyer. This was just something to get it out there.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 16 2007, 10:49 PM~7283419
> *PM 209Impala and when he gets it, I'll add it to the flyer.  This was just something to get it out there.
> *


nice flyer kutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 17 2007, 05:04 AM~7284678
> *nice flyer kutty
> *



Thanks, it was just something real quick to get something out there.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

whats up newstyle66 how d u like the frame


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Impalas Stockton is also going to be helping out with another local show the very next week 5/12 for a new high school out here. I'll start a new topic for that one as soon as I get together with Kutty on the flier.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

always ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

always ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2007, 08:02 PM~7273295
> *Yes he did! I know homeboy " DIAMOND DAVE" I think he still has that truck :biggrin:
> *


dam he still has it.we had the sickest back windows ever.they were done in san jo.we had seens thru them and shit.......the guy i was talking was dave pastor,he had a brown nissan vert.and he worked at D.V.I. prison w my pops in tracy.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Feb 23 2007, 12:03 AM~7333056
> *dam he still has it.we had the sickest back windows ever.they were done in san jo.we had seens thru them and shit.......the guy i was talking was dave pastor,he had a brown nissan vert.and he worked at D.V.I. prison w my pops in tracy.
> *


He still works there! His brother Henry is my brother inlaw, their in to bombs now they run out of Henrys shop in Tracy. They will be showing at the show in May :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

dam this is crazy i used to cruz and kick it w henry in his chevy luv.hey can u tell him RICH said whats up.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

For all those that have been asking about Pre Reg, I am going to go to a meeting tomorrow night and should have all the info for that as well as an entry form so you can download it and register for the show. :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Alright heres the Registration form for the show, Make all checks / money orders payable to *Pacific Mecha* and send it to the address at the top of the form. So lets start the Pre Reg and help them blow this show up! :thumbsup: 













* University of the Pacific M.E.Ch.A.
McCaffrey Center-3601 Pacific Ave. Stockton, Ca 95211
AUTOFEST APPLICATION*

*Pre-Registration fee $15 for Cars
Pre-Registration fee $10 for Bikes
Registration fee at door $25 for Cars
Registration fee at door $15 for Bikes*
*PLEASE COMPLETE AND RETURN APPLICATION WITH CHECKS PAYABLE TO: PACIFIC M.E.Ch.A.*

PLEASE PRINT:

Name:__________________________________ Age:______Phone: ( ____)______________ 

Address:______________________________City:_______________State:______Zip:_________ 

Type of Entry (Circle One): Car Truck Bike

Year:____________Make:______________________Model:___________________ 

Club Affiliation:_____________________________Vehicle Nickname:________________________ 

Electricity? Yes No

RULES AND REGULATIONS:

LIABILITY H.O.L.D. HARMLESS CLAUSE: M.E.Ch.A., promoters, sponsors, contributors, and the University of the Pacific assume no responsibility or liability for any theft or damage of vehicles, and or displays and related items during move-in, show hours, or move-out. The person, organization, and/or exhibitor signing this form, does hereby convenant and agree to release and hold harmless the University of the Pacific from and against any and all liability, loss or damage, the extent permissible by law, to the exhibitor or exhibitors property, arising out of participation in the M.E.Ch.A. Autofest on the University of the Pacific Campus on May 5, 2007.

SECURITY: During move-in, show hours, or move-out, M.E.Ch.A. volunteers will be on site, but this does not ensure against theft or damage. Entrant therefore assumes all responsibility regarding entering his/her vehicle into the said event during show hours. All valued display items should be locked up.

PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RELEASE: M.E.Ch.A. reserves the right to photograph, video tape, film, or reproduce in any medium, an entry for any future use at no compensation to entry owner or participant. Upon entering this event, the entrant surrenders all claims.

SAFETY: All fire regulations must be followed to the letter, or be subject to disqualification and banned from future events. All gas caps must be taped closed. All batteries must be disconnected and terminals post taped. Entrant will be held fully responsible and liable for any damage or injury that may occur from movement of said vehicle.

First come-first serve, space is limited
As an entrant for the M.E.Ch.A. Autofest, I hereby agree to the above stipulations and regulations set forth and fully understand my responsibilities.

Signature:____________________________________________ Date:___________________________


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Is this an Impalas show or what? if so can i get a few free passes


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Mar 1 2007, 12:00 AM~7379333
> *Is this an Impalas show or what? if so can i get a few free passes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Your funny Oso!! I'll give you some free passes for the show the following week, At Mcnair high on the 12th Now that one we are helping out with. You'll just have to pay to enter your car :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

hey i heard ur going to b hoppin against me at the UOP show :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7387368
> *hey i heard ur going to b hoppin against me at the UOP show :0
> *


My roller versus your roller :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

CHICO chapter cant make it that weekend our club member BIG GLENN is getn married.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7387368
> *hey i heard ur going to b hoppin against me at the UOP show :0
> *


ONLY HOPIN FRANK GONNA DO OSO IS HOPP HIS ASS IN HIS CAR, GO BUY A CASE OF RED ONES AND GO TO THE SHO :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

THE ONLY HOPPIN FRANK GONNA DO IS,HOPP IN THE CAR BUY SOME RED ONES GO TO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 3 2007, 10:39 AM~7396642
> *THE ONLY HOPPIN  FRANK GONNA DO IS,HOPP IN THE CAR BUY SOME RED ONES GO TO SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Only Silver and Blues got watch the figure Impalas Style :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

when do we start tearin down big titanic


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Mar 8 2007, 06:39 PM~7439177
> *when do we start tearin down big titanic
> *


Not till Sept/Oct. got out voted for this year, so one more year in gold! :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

we`re thinkin about makin d 64 wagon into a hopper might be bringin out this year :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Alright the Mecha would like to hold a meeting with all the clubs next week! Lets get a roll call going to see who can make it next week this way we can set a date for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Ill b there


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 12 2007, 09:49 PM~7466485
> *Alright the Mecha would like to hold a meeting with all the clubs next week! Lets get a roll call going to see who can make it next week this way we can set a date for everyone :biggrin:
> *


I'll let Joe and David know so we can see who will represent Goodfellas.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok just to let everybody know if your going to Pre reg you need to do it by April 27th. As far as the date for the all clubs meeting it will be posted as soon as I find out. :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

T
T
T 
:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 3 2007, 02:56 PM~7397887
> *:nono: Only got watch the figure Impalas Style :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Silver and Blues  wut the fuck frank ur switchin into COWBOYS fan me & oso gonna have to ban u like we did my brother :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 16 2007, 12:26 PM~7491520
> *Silver and Blues   wut the fuck frank ur switchin into COWBOYS fan    me & oso gonna have to ban u like we did my brother :biggrin:
> *


Bud Lights focker :uh: As far as banning me my colors are tatted on my arm :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I just talked witht the president of the Mecha and she wants to see som pre reg's. At this time there's been none! We have a meeting on Friday and I am going to make it a point to get those out for our club. :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Tell them not to worrie we just got to wait till the 1st for our check to come in


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey New Style 66 hows the car comin along


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Mar 20 2007, 08:33 PM~7518429
> *Hey New Style 66 hows the car comin along
> *


GOLD SHOULD BE BACK ON THURS


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

cool call me if u need some help


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 12 2007, 08:49 PM~7466485
> *Alright the Mecha would like to hold a meeting with all the clubs next week! Lets get a roll call going to see who can make it next week this way we can set a date for everyone :biggrin:
> *


whats the date and time and place?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Mar 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7525578
> *whats the date and time and place?
> *


The meeting has been postponed! I'll let everyone know when it will be.


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Guys,
We'll be there!! Great cause!!

God Bless,
Crown of Life Ministries


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

CAN I GET A RIDE TO THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Ill take you there :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

1 More month, Damn that was quick!! :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Man theres a lot of events going on this date :0 I hope the mecha gets a decent turn out. I know it should be cool for the riders that are local :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Mandatory 4 us


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Apr 19 2007, 07:01 PM~7731344
> *Mandatory 4 us
> *


I hope the following week is to :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Just got my skirts in today, in for paint next week and on my car the day of show !


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 19 2007, 09:18 PM~7732592
> *I hope the following week is to :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah U know we got ur back fucker :nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*SOCIOS *should be there though we will probablly come home a little early 2 watch my boy Dela Hoya Knock out Mayweather


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

I`m bringin my roller to both shows


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 19 2007, 10:06 PM~7732947
> *SOCIOS should be there though we will probablly come home a little early 2 watch my boy Dela Hoya Knock out Mayweather
> *


Hell no! pretty boy gonna get knock the fuck out :twak:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

by pretty boy i mean dela hoya :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

We would like to be there but will it be possible to get our cars out early?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 23 2007, 09:16 PM~7758991
> *We would like to be there but will it be possible to get our cars out early?
> *


Yeah I'm going to talk to them about that because it looks like everyone either wants to cruise or go watch the De La Hoya fight that night so I dont think it will be a problem. I think their more worried about the turnout with all the events going on that day, so leaving early shouldnt be a problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr+Apr 19 2007, 10:13 PM~7733003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: 4 mayweather


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 24 2007, 07:44 AM~7761297
> *:thumbsdown:  4 mayweather
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Apr 24 2007, 10:35 PM~7767741
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mayweather can't run and beat the champ


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:tears: :tears: This is what delahoya looked like after the fight with the eXecutioner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Apr 26 2007, 06:16 PM~7781519
> *:tears:  :tears: This is what delahoya looked like after the fight with the eXecutioner :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your right about that


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone this Saturday.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 AM~7801516
> *See everyone this Saturday.
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 29 2007, 05:49 PM~7121164
> *I JUST TALKED TO LIL EDDIE YESTERDAY, HE SAID HE'S BRINGING HIS 64 "EDDIE MY LOVE" TO THE SHOW...........   :cheesy:
> *



Lil Eddie's car should still be there this Saturday.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 1 2007, 06:25 AM~7809551
> *Lil Eddie's car should still be there this Saturday.
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@May 1 2007, 10:29 PM~7816210
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

We'll see you out there Frank, that will be the first stop out 3 that day :biggrin: and Lil Eddies car will be out there, Joe and his wife confirmed it, we're going to caravan out there that day with them and other car clubs.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@May 1 2007, 11:22 PM~7816431
> *We'll see you out there Frank, that will be the first stop out 3 that day :biggrin:  and Lil Eddies car will be out there, Joe and his wife confirmed it, we're going to caravan out there that day with them and other car clubs.
> *


 :thumbsup: We'll see you guys Saturday!! :nicoderm:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 2 2007, 07:50 PM~7160887
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


Rep yo city what. :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Just announced, $10.00So I hope to see everyone on Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

shit for $15 i'll be there first thing in the morning to get a good spot, Goodfellas will be in the house for sure !


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 2 2007, 09:08 PM~7823905
> *Just announced, $10.00So I hope to see everyone on Saturday :biggrin:
> *


Already turned in pre reg :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone there just need to charge the batteries for the camera.....and the lifts.

:biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 2 2007, 09:08 PM~7823905
> *Just announced, $10.00So I hope to see everyone on Saturday :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 4 2007, 06:03 PM~7836804
> *HOPEFULLY IT DONT RAIN
> *



It's supposed to be 81 degrees tomorrow, just a little windy


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

Too much shit to take I might need another driver are you available Frank


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

the ride is all put together and all shined up, i'll be there first thing in the morning to reserve some spots for Goodfellas Car Club !


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*All show participants use the Mendocino St. entrance to the show.
All spectators need to park in the big lot across from the Spanos center Arena and walk between the Arena and baseball field to enter the show. Only show participants and their cars will be allowed on the Mendocino St. entrance THANK YOU*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 4 2007, 10:40 PM~7838063
> *All show participants use the Mendocino St. entrance to the show.
> All spectators need to park in the big lot across from the Spanos center Arena and walk between the center and baseball field to enter the show. Only show participants and their cars will be allowed on the mendocino St. entrance
> *



I guess I'll have to park across from the Spanos center.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 4 2007, 10:42 PM~7838073
> *I guess I'll have to park across from the Spanos center.
> *


Hell No!! :angry: You better be bringing the Kutty, Kutty :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 4 2007, 10:44 PM~7838079
> *Hell No!! :angry:  You better be bringing the Kutty, Kutty :biggrin:
> *



You think the Kutty will be okay in the Spanos parking lot?

 :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 4 2007, 10:46 PM~7838086
> *You think the Kutty will be okay in the Spanos parking lot?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

lol


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

SOCIOS will be out there in a little while


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 4 2007, 10:47 PM~7838092
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



How much is parking at Spanos? Do they have security?


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2007, 07:02 AM~7838918
> *How much is parking at Spanos?  Do they have security?
> *


UOP have their own police, are you showing the Cutty in the Spanos parking lot? Lol.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Good show, can't wait to see the pics (Kutty and TwoTonz)


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 5 2007, 08:52 PM~7841649
> *Good show, can't wait to see the pics (Kutty and TwoTonz)
> *


what up lil homie nice meetin you


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

It was a smaller show but turned out to be pretty decent :thumbsup: Hope to see everyone next week at Mcnair High :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 5 2007, 10:10 PM~7842172
> *what up lil homie nice meetin you
> *


yea it was nice meeting you too, loved your car too :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i got sunburn like a motherfokker!! but it was koo..other than that damm DJ.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@May 6 2007, 10:57 AM~7844062
> *i got sunburn like a motherfokker!! but it was koo..other than that damm DJ.
> *


didn't stop you from dancing :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 6 2007, 11:18 AM~7844137
> *didn't stop you from dancing  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey man forward me some pics of that 62 u used to have,, i wanna check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

aight but i got to scan them, i know some of the guys from Low Creations have the mag that i was in. Dude is in Lancaster that has it now, but i need to sell this car to get it back.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any Pics.?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Kutty? Where the pics at of the show?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice Pics


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 6 2007, 02:46 PM~7844897
> *Nice Pics
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

EDDIE'S MOM AND DAD.....AND EDDIE'S RIDE LOOK NICE.. THANK'S TO ALL THE CLUB'S THAT CAME TOGETHER 4 EDDIE....... IN LOVIN MEMORY AND ALWAY'S IN ARE HEARTS....R.I.P EDDIE....


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 6 2007, 02:44 PM~7844883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 6 2007, 03:59 PM~7844954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIEMY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

nice show see ya next year :thumbsup:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS C.C. Representing in StocktonE


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Man it looks like you guys got the show covered! Now I don't have to go through all the work of posting them....here's a couple of shots I took.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One last one....


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 6 2007, 02:20 PM~7844794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 2 the vatos from *SOCIOS *4 Repn in Stocktone.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 6 2007, 10:09 PM~7848028
> *:thumbsup: 2 the vatos from SOCIOS 4 Repn in Stocktone.
> *


Dam none of our FORDS made it in this issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

here are some more pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

more pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 6 2007, 11:08 PM~7848021
> *One last one....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> I got a question, this truck right here. Was this in Evil Wayz C.C. years back??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

yup, that was the old Evil Wayz truck


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@May 7 2007, 03:16 PM~7852417
> *yup, that was the old Evil Wayz truck
> *


Slipinn into darkness


----------

